# A question to women and your sexual preferences (may be explicit)



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

I know this isn't a well-discussed topic, as I get the idea that society thinks that women should only see basic intercourse as the holy grail. 

I'm a woman in her late 20's. I like both men and women. I prefer giving oral sex over regular intercourse. I was wondering if anyone is the same. Some of the best sex I've had is when I didn't have intercourse and just did oral. 

I've been told I'm weird by several people, but how am I supposed to change myself? Ever since I was a teenager, I've always, always gotten tremendous pleasure from giving oral. The feeling I get when I give oral doesn't compare to receiving penetration. Yet, I hear people (even adult men) say that women don't get any pleasure from giving blowjobs or that women can only get off from penis in vagina sex. I think this is nonsense and even misogynistic. 

I've also wondered if I might be a lesbian, since I don't get much pleasure from vaginal penetration. No, there's nothing medically wrong with me. I feel like I know more about my body than some of those female doctors. Female doctors don't always know about sex as we think they do. A female doctor will just tell you to use more lube when the reality is that your vaginal muscles aren't relaxed before penetration or you may have a latex condom allergy. 

Since I enjoy oral sex and facials from men, I know I can't be a lesbian. But, it's discouraging to hear society dictate what we women should like and not like behind closed doors. I'm sure there are people that are going to think that I'm degrading myself by liking facials, but I don't know how to stop liking what I like.

Am I really that uncommon of a woman if I like oral sex so much? My opinion is that every woman is different when it comes to sex and she should have the right to her sexual preferences. 

It would make me feel better if there are other women that are like me. I know it sounds cheesy, but I don't like the idea of being the only woman that has my sexual preferences.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm not necessarily a fan of facials in particular *gestures to sexual blunder thread *

But you are not the only person with that sexual preference. 

I must admit ... I'm a fan.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

There was a similar thread to this, and a lot of women on the forum actually said they prefer clitoral orgasm over intercourse.

Not I, but they are legion. And yes, you are probably as normal as any of us here. : )


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks. Does anyone also experience pain if they're not properly aroused enough? Why do people say "Go see a doctor" just because sex causes pain? From experience, I know that being relaxed, having an orgasm or being with the right partner will eliminate the pain. It's not necessarily a medical problem. There are going to be some days where my body just isn't ready to have a large penis enter me, so it's easier to do oral!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

loving2011 said:


> Thanks. Does anyone also experience pain if they're not properly aroused enough? Why do people say "Go see a doctor" just because sex causes pain? From experience, I know that being relaxed, having an orgasm or being with the right partner will eliminate the pain. It's not necessarily a medical problem. There are going to be some days where my body just isn't ready to have a large penis enter me, so it's easier to do oral!


Now I'm no Michiko Cockutani, or Goldicocks here, but in my opinion some of them are, I think, legitimately too large to enter most average women without lots of owie. Been there myself. : /


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

This is funny because I can relate so much.

But for me it depends on the penis.

I love giving oral more than getting penetrated, but I will only get worn out (a good thing) through intercourse.

When im having sex I cant think; the pleasure turns me into a sex-hungry zombie. But giving oral allows me to do some deep thinking. 

Heh.

Fucking is all about getting off, which I love and prefer to clitoral stimulation, but oral is all about savoring the moment.

Its fun, and relaxing to me. *If he guy has a nice penis.*

*If its too big, say 8 inches, or too ugly, I prefer the fucking. *

*I dont think you're weird, I think most women are weird. We're in this together. High five.*


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL! So far, 8 inches or anything wide has been a bit too big or discomforting me. I challenge the myth of all women liking large penises. Some of us just aren't built for it.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

I love love love giving blow jobs. I equally love penetrative sex. My only regret is that, with most men I have been with, I need to pick one or the other. I think all my partners have only been able to orgasm once per session.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

How do you fend off all of that lock jaw? :O


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Laney said:


> How do you fend off all of that lock jaw? :O


Detach the jaw like a snake! (Kidding.)


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

koalaroo said:


> Detach the jaw like a snake! (Kidding.)


*Tries it* Hmm, a little improvement.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

LMAO!!!

I have only had sex with men who readily GIVE oral sex. 

I am stimulated from a penis the best when I am on TOP and/or from the BACK ;-P

I thought about becoming a lesbian, after one woman gave me the BEST oral sex I've ever had. (Sigh)

But if I became a lesbian, then I would have to give up men and all male penetration. Hmm 

We entered a relationship together and we discussed her using a strap-on with me.

I told her that since we're together, I prefer TONGUE...hello?

If she ever pulled one out my response would've been, "What the Hell is wrong with you?!?!?"

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

loving2011 said:


> I know this isn't a well-discussed topic, as I get the idea that society thinks that women should only see basic intercourse as the holy grail.
> 
> *I'm a woman in her late 20's. I like both men and women. I prefer giving oral sex over regular intercourse.* I was wondering if anyone is the same. *Some of the best sex I've had is when I didn't have intercourse and just did oral.
> *
> ...


*There isn't anything wrong with you  You like what you like, that's all ;-) As you grow and become more mature in mind, body and soul, you may change your preferences and/or stay Exactly the same. There's nothing wrong with that. You KNOW what you want, so go for it!!! 

Enjoy your WOMANhood, I know I do ;-P

*By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I just clicked on this because it said "may be explicit" Bit disappointed...

Nothing wrong with your preferences. People like what they like. Everyone has their own unique code of sexual buttons to press, and you just found yours. Congrats.


----------



## Blackwing (Nov 5, 2012)

loving2011 said:


> I'm a woman in her late 20's. I like both men and women. I prefer giving oral sex over regular intercourse. I was wondering if anyone is the same. Some of the best sex I've had is when I didn't have intercourse and just did oral.


Well I don't own any sex toys, so most of my sex with women is reserved to oral (and manual) only. But, yeah, sex just isn't sex without...well, the sex part. Oral is mandatory, for sure, but without the justified climax...eh...


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

> *As you grow and become more mature in mind, body and soul, you may change your preferences and/or stay Exactly the same. There's nothing wrong with that. You KNOW what you want, so go for it!!! *


*

**True. I've heard women only experiencing vaginal orgasms until they hit their late 30's, 40's or 50's. I may be one of those women later on.....*


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Why should you have to change yourself? You like what you like. Rock the hell on.


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

Decided to edit this post. Figured it was too much for a bunch of strangers to handle.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

promethea said:


> now i'm no michiko cockutani


lmao!!!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

RobynC said:


> lmao!!!


Shit.. I'm glad -someone- got that! XD


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Promethea

Nobody got that joke at all?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

RobynC said:


> @Promethea
> 
> Nobody got that joke at all?


Newp. D:

lol


----------



## infinitely nothing (Nov 5, 2012)

Facials rule! imho...you are the perfect GF, and would make many guys really happy if you were simply honest with them at the start saying what you are ready and willing to do to them and what you don't enjoy.

I would pass up intercourse if a girl was ready to give me BJs and let me cum all over their face and in their mouth...for sure!


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

infinitely nothing said:


> Facials rule! imho...you are the perfect GF, and would make many guys really happy if you were simply honest with them at the start saying what you are ready and willing to do to them and what you don't enjoy.
> 
> I would pass up intercourse if a girl was ready to give me BJs and let me cum all over their face and in their mouth...for sure!



Hi infinitely,

That makes me feel better, but a recent sexual partner was a little frustrated that he couldn't penetrate me all the way (he was very large). He said he understood my hang-ups, but it was still something he wanted to do. He's not in the picture anymore, since he moved. 

Maybe it's my own insecurities, but I started to wonder if he didn't appreciate all of the oral I was doing to him, as well as enjoying an act that some of his past female partners found "degrading." 


I'm just hoping I meet a man that's like me where he prefers oral over intercourse.


----------



## infinitely nothing (Nov 5, 2012)

loving2011 said:


> Hi infinitely,
> 
> That makes me feel better, but a recent sexual partner was a little frustrated that he couldn't penetrate me all the way (he was very large). He said he understood my hang-ups, but it was still something he wanted to do. He's not in the picture anymore, since he moved.
> 
> ...


they're out there for sure...I'm one of them, too bad I'm on the other side of the pond...lmfao

btw...I posted in your sex thread...might want to check that out


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

The more personal you think an issue is, the more universal it is, I bet there are oodles of people out there going through the same

oo·dles (oodlz)
pl.n. Informal
A great amount or number: oodles of fun.
[Origin unknown.]


----------



## mackenzye (Sep 19, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with you. I dated men for years and didn't get any satisfaction from penetrative intercourse, though I did enjoy the control I felt when giving oral. I get that same rush tenfold when I give my girlfriend oral, and penetration from toys with her is way better than I would ever have expected. I'm a lesbian though, with me it's psychological. 

Nothing wrong with liking facials, there's nothing degrading about it either. Everyone is into something and it's not degrading or "wrong" unless one of you is not into it and doing it solely out of guilt or control or something else. Be sex positive and embrace your kinks!

(Also, try going down on a girl at least once in your life. Don't know what yer missing!)


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Oral is SOOOO hot! I can get so much more of the nuances as his arousal progresses that way than I can when we are interlocked/hammering. Funny... on those occasions that occasionally arose in marriage, when we were out of synch sexually, I would offer to "do" him (orally) because I was just not slicked up (and lube only gets me so far). That ALWAYS turned me on so severely that we ended up doing it anyway. He learned never to complain about my not being in the mood. I would eventually catch it. Oral would guarantee it!!


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

It sounds like you are the type of person who receives the most pleasure from giving pleasure

And there is absolutely nothing wrong with that 
It's a dream come true for many.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

mackenzye said:


> (Also, try going down on a girl at least once in your life. Don't know what yer missing!)


keep a good length of rope handy so she doesn't injure herself thrashing about


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I give a pretty awesome blowjob :laughing: :blushed: I love looking over at the guy every few seconds and seeing his reaction build. If it's someone I'm truly into/in love with, I will put all my effort into making them feel special and _blowing their mind_. :laughing:

I love to receive oral too. :wink:

For a long time I was a virgin as far as penetration was concerned, but I like the foreplay more anyway. Actual penetration is meh. My mind tends to wander during intercourse, lol. Of course, I only like a slow, gentle and unhurried touch. I'm not a fan of being rough. I like it if a guy understands this and slows down and takes his time and just enjoys the experience as it unfolds.


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

It's nice to know that people here are accepting. But, not everyone is like that. It's annoying when I do meet people that think that all women are supposed to like penetration better, or that women can't enjoy blowjobs. Seriously, I will probably dump a man or not take things further if I find out that he feels that way.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

loving2011 said:


> I know this isn't a well-discussed topic, as I get the idea that society thinks that women should only see basic intercourse as the holy grail.
> 
> I'm a woman in her late 20's. I like both men and women. I prefer giving oral sex over regular intercourse. I was wondering if anyone is the same. Some of the best sex I've had is when I didn't have intercourse and just did oral.
> 
> ...


Sexual orientation does not really have any relationship to what parts of your body/things stimulate you the most. Some people even use the word "fetish".


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

loving2011 said:


> I know this isn't a well-discussed topic, as I get the idea that society thinks that women should only see basic intercourse as the holy grail.
> 
> I'm a woman in her late 20's. I like both men and women. I prefer giving oral sex over regular intercourse. I was wondering if anyone is the same. Some of the best sex I've had is when I didn't have intercourse and just did oral.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not a woman (biologically ... or by gender for that matter), but I don't think there is anything wrong with the way you prefer sex .... As you said, all women are different. ... I'm not experienced enough to say what I physically prefer (I only had vaginal sex with someone I was not in love with and did not know very well), but I can say that the best orgasms I had with a woman, there was no sex involved.

But, what you like is what you like and there is nothing wrong with you. ... Maybe you are a little unique in the bedroom, but being unique is a more memorable trait :wink: ... You are you, and, at the very least, I can't speak for all people, but if I fell in love with someone who liked giving me oral and receiving oral, I think I would like that too (to be fair, my fetish is pretty easy going with that lol).

And, if it makes you feel better, their are a lot of "weird" people ... In a different way, I am weird too .... I'm not sure that it really matters what I do with someone, as long as I am in a submissive position (well, as long as it is not painful for either of us and as long as it is kept a private matter), I'm usually pretty happy about the experience.
:shocked: You know my secret *runs away and hides* >.<


----------



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

As a man I approve of this thread!!


----------



## Your Martyr (Nov 17, 2012)

I actually love giving oral sex! Just knowing the pleasure I'm giving my partner and how good I'm making them feel is enough to satisfy me. What can I say? I'm a giver. ;P


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

Your Martyr said:


> I actually love giving oral sex! Just knowing the pleasure I'm giving my partner and how good I'm making them feel is enough to satisfy me. What can I say? I'm a giver. ;P


I am guessing you are an ENFX.


----------



## Your Martyr (Nov 17, 2012)

Blacktide said:


> I am guessing you are an ENFX.


An ENFP to be exact.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd rather give oral sex than receive it. 

Regarding genital size, in the Kama Sutra it says that men and women come in three sizes and it is best that they be matched. I have found it to be true in my experience.


----------



## loving2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nirel said:


> As a man I approve of this thread!!


Really? Would you change your opinion if I told you I was an Indian woman?

I will confess that it has been other Indian men, including those that have been born in America, that have been critical towards my sexuality. The most ridiculous thing I've heard is that Indian women don't like oral sex or aren't supposed to like it. What's funny is that these same Indian men sleep around, buy prostitutes, and pressure women into having unwanted sex. 

I explained to my mom that my sexual preferences will not make me an ideal candidate for an arranged marriage, which she desperately wants me to get. In an an arranged marriage setting, I've heard horror stories about a woman that is supposed to just lie there, spread her legs, and let the man pump away. If I tell an Indian man what I like, he may not like the fact that I've explored my sexual preferences with another man. The Indian men that I grew up with in America wanted to marry virgins. I don't believe in pretending to be a virgin. Some Indian guys I know also wouldn't marry a bisexual woman either.


----------

